# Rat Riders Bicycle Event



## TheFizzer (Jan 24, 2011)

Here's the link over at ratrodbikes.com telling about our ride.
http://www.ratrodbikes.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=32317


----------



## Hamlin (Mar 2, 2011)

Hay Fizzer,
Are you going to participate this time in this ride??????
OK i will also think to join.....
Thanks for posting here....


----------

